# ,
! , ,    -   2011 ?  ,   :       23 .       01.09.2010 .  1,02   01.01.2011 .  1,03.    : .  - 2010 .     1,02   1,03,  - 2010 . -  1,03,  - -  ?

----------


## BTG

> ! , ,    -   2011 ?  ,   :       23 .       01.09.2010 .  1,02   01.01.2011 .  1,03.    : .  - 2010 .     1,02   1,03,  - 2010 . -  1,03,  - -  ?


    24.12.2007 N 922 "      "


16.     (,  )  ,  ( ),         :

-  , - *,         *      , ** ,   *   ,*  ( ),  ,  *     , * ( ),  , *  ,*  ( ),  , ** ;

----------

> 24.12.2007 N 922 "      "
> 
> 
> 16.     (,  )  ,  ( ),         :
> 
> -  , - *,         *      , ** ,   *   ,*  ( ),  ,  *     , * ( ),  , *  ,*  ( ),  , ** ;


   ,        .     .

----------

> 01.09.2010 .  1,02   01.01.2011 .  1,03.    : .  - 2010 .     1,02   1,03,  - 2010 . -  1,03,  - -  ?

----------


## BTG

> ,        .     .


 **    ,    ,  01.01.2011.       .

 ,  / (..  ,       ),          .

----------


## -

01.06.2011 .  6,5%.      ,       01.06.2011 . (..    01.06.2010  31.05.2011)?       01.07.2011?

----------


## Danila

> 


 !

----------


## Danila

> **    ,    ,  01.01.2011.       .
> 
>  ,  / (..  ,       ),          .


 !  ! ,   .

----------


## BTG

> 01.06.2011 .  6,5%.      ,       01.06.2011 . (..    01.06.2010  31.05.2011)?       01.07.2011?


 ,       01.06.2011 .:

   01.06.11 -      , ..  01.06.2010  31.05.2011.

   01.07.11 -    01.07.10  31.05.11,  /   2011     .

----------


## Lilya K

!      01.01.2011 .,        (       ),     .     16.05.2011 - 10.06.2011 . ..    -?

----------


## BTG

> 16.05.2011 - 10.06.2011 . ..    -?


,     /  - 2010. 

   ,  /     2011     .

----------


## Lilya K

!

----------


## Meshutka

!!! , ,        ( 01.09.10   01.01.11)???     -  ...... 
  !!!!

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> !!! , ,        ( 01.09.10   01.01.11)???     -  ...... 
>   !!!!


(1)  .
(2)  () .
(3)  ()     .

----------


## Meshutka

Qwer12Qwer12,
 ,  .    !            : "    ?    2  ...."

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> ...   2  ....


- ,     ,        !
-       ?..

----------


## alla-milana

.    .  1  2010  .  8077  8678.   ?   ?!

----------


## BTG

> .    .  1  2010  .  8077  8678.   ?   ?!


  ,       ,           2010.    1,07.

----------


## katrin0804

. ,     922      ?        ,   -     ,     .   ?    ?

----------


## BTG

> . ,     922      ?        ,   -     ,     .   ?    ?


        ? 

 . 139   "   ",  : " ,   , **          - ." -        24.12.2007 N 922 "      ".

----------


## katrin0804

,           ( )  01.06.2011  6,5%?

----------


## ))

,   ,  -      ?      ??

----------


## Qwer12Qwer12

> ,           ( )  01.06.2011  6,5%?


  , , ?
     = 4611 ?

----------

> ,   ,  -      ?      ??


   ?
  922          .
      ,   ,

----------


## -==-

!
 01.06.2011   ,      ,  -  1,2 ,  -,    3 ,          ?

   ,             ?

----------


## tan223

> !
>  01.06.2011   ,      ,  -  1,2 ,  -,    3 ,          ?
> 
>    ,             ?


 ,    ** 
       = .

----------


## BTG

> !
>  01.06.2011   ,      ,  -  1,2 ,  -,    3 ,          ?


     ,   ,   **        ,  . 16   922.

----------


## -==-

> ,   ,   **        ,  . 16   922.


     ?

      ,     ,       !!!

    !!!!!!
    ,    

             922 - . 5 . 16

----------

5  
    ,    %  ,    -

----------


## -==-

> 5  
>     ,    %  ,    -


,

----------


## BTG

> ?


,       ,   N 922    ,        .

**   (,  ) ** ,    ,      ,    . 

    ,    ""  ""   ,       . 

  ,     ,    **    (,  ).




> 922 - . 5 . 16


  ** ,  ,      .      **  ** (. 5 . 16 ) 

  ,   , ,  . 1,2,       20%  ,         30%,   ,   10%     . 1,2.

     ,       . 1,2.

 ,  **  ** .

P.S.      ,   ,  **   ,       ,  ,    ,    **    (,  ).

----------


## -==-

,    ,         , ..   




> ,    ,    **    (,  ).


     ,      ,

----------


## nash975

!!!            .  .

----------

,     -           ...  -
       ,       /

----------


## nash975

!    .  .922   ,    -    .       .    ""  -!

----------

?

----------


## nash975

, .     .    .16. .922

----------


## 2505

> ,           ( )  01.06.2011  6,5%?


    .    ,  -      ,   .   ,        ?

----------


## zhns

-         ?     ?        ?     .

----------


## Lilya K

, ,      .          01.06-07.06.2011 .   2010 .    I  2010 .   5000 .

----------

> -         ?     ?        ?     .


     ,         
  922,    
         ?

----------

> , ,      .          01.06-07.06.2011 .   2010 .    I  2010 .   5000 .


1/6       ,

----------


## Lilya K

I  2010    .  118 .,   105 ..   (5000/180*105)/6=486 .   ?

----------


## Lilya K



----------

,    .      01.07  17.07.      30%  ,     .         ?

----------

> ,    .      01.07  17.07.      30%  ,     .         ?


    ,      ,      
       -

----------

!
      (2 )       ,   ?

----------


## elenafrompiter

! 
     10-11.
,,?
 :       01.06.11    6,5 %.  .         1,065.   11.07.2011.
   01.07.2010  30.06.11.  ,   12 2010  08.08.2010    ,  11 . 02- 21  .

    ,( 29,4   ,  8,4 ,  21,81,   10,43. : (29,49)+8,4+21,81+10,43.  305, 24 
         .     2011   2010 ,    . 1,065   .      2011.     305,24.   .   28 . - 13%

,  .    ???
.

----------

> ,           ( )  01.06.2011  6,5%?


 ,   ...

----------


## 88

!
 !        ...
 ,  ... , !!!

1.    01.06.2011.    (  01.06.2010-31.05.2011)    =1,065  ,    ,      ,     .?!

2.     ,         0,5   -     ,    ?!     1,065    ,    ?

3.  ,      -       ?
: 8500*6,5%=9052,50.  : 1)9052,50; 2)9053; 3) 9100  ... ?

----------


## BTG

> 1.    01.06.2011.    (  01.06.2010-31.05.2011)    =1,065  ,    ,      ,     .?!


   :   ,     %%  .




> 2.     ,         0,5   -     ,    ?!     1,065    ,    ?


    . 




> 3.  ,      -       ?
> : 8500*6,5%=9052,50.  : 1)9052,50; 2)9053; 3) 9100  ... ?


       ,    .     1 .    .      2).

----------


## 79

!
       1,5  ,    ,        ?

----------


## BTG

> 1,5  ,    ,        ?


               . 

            19.05.1995 N 81-      . 4.2.

 1  2011 .   ,   2010 .,   1,065.
 ,   2011 . **  :
-      - 2194,34 . (2060,41 . x 1,065);
-        - 4388,67 . (4120,82 . x 1,065).

,  ,  ** ,    , ** .

----------


## 79

5100      (  . + 15% ).        ,      5100.          ?

----------


## BTG

> ,      5100.          ?


      01.01.2011.    ?  ,        . 

     - ,       ,    .

----------


## 88

!




> :   ,     %%  .
>     . 
> 
> .


      ,    ?!        6,5%.    , ..  (    )  .     ?!

----------


## !!

, !!!

   01.06.2011  6,5%.
      . :
1. ,              ?
2.   ,   ,      ?
3.  ,      (  )?
4.    , : )     ; )        ?
5.      ,  . ?
6.   ,      (1  25%; 2  - 10%)?

       ???

----------


## !!

, ,  !   ?!

----------

> , ,  !   ?!


,    %    
  922

----------

> . .


 
,    %   -

----------


## !!

> ,    %    
>   922


  !

 922 ,        .       (.. ),       ,    .   ???

----------


## !!

> . 
> .


 -,      ???
,     %-  , .  ,           (..  ), -  ??? !!!

----------


## !!

,     ()  ???
, :     01.06.2010  30.05.2011  = 10000,   = 3000.  01.06.2011    10650.  = 1,065.      , .. 10000*1,065,     , ..: (10000+3000)*1,065???

----------


## BTG

> ,    %   -


 !

 : "  922"?

        922:

_"      ,  ( ),    ,    ,  ( ),     (, )...."_

..   ,    ** .       ,     ,    -,    ,   10%  50%   100%  ,       . 

              922:

_".....  ,    ,  ( ),      (, )."_

----------


## BTG

> -,      ???
> ,     %-  , .  ,           (..  ), -  ??? !!!


 . .  64 ( ).

----------


## BTG

> 922 ,        .       (.. ),       ,    .   ???


  ""    ?




> ,     ()  ????


.  - .

----------


## !!

> ""    ?
> 
> .


""    .  :

   01.06.2011  6,5%.
      . :
1. ,              ?
2.   ,   ,      ?
3.  ,      (  )?
4.    , : )     ; )        ?
5.      ,  . ?
6.   ,      (1  25%; 2  - 10%)?
       ??? 

, ,    ?    " ",   - "" ?   ?

P.S.:     -    ,    .   -    %-,  ,        -  .     !  ???

----------


## BTG

> 01.06.2011  6,5%.
>       . :
> 1. ,              ?
> 2.   ,   ,      ?
> 3.  ,      (  )?
> 5.      ,  . ?
> 6.   ,      (1  25%; 2  - 10%)?
>        ?


  ,       .




> 4.    , : )     ; )        ?


 .




> , ,    ?    " ",   - "" ?   ?



 -       %  . 

: 

1.     - 20% *()*   -  **.

2.      -  10%  20% *( ,  )*,    -    (20% - 25     10%  -   ) - ** .

     -  10%  20% *( ,  )*,    -      1500. (25  -1500.    -   ) - ** .

** - , ,  10%  50%   100%   (  )          .

    , ,      3000. -  .

,   ,       -         .    ,  ,  ,    /,  ,            ,    .       ** ,       ,  .    .

----------

> -,      ???
> ,     %-  , .  ,           (..  ), -  ??? !!!


 
   ,       

  1000   -   ,   0,25 =1000 -

----------


## lavvvw

> ? 
> 
>  . 139   "   ",  : " ,   , **          - ." -        24.12.2007 N 922 "      ".


  , , ,    ,     -         .

----------


## !!

!!!




> ,       .
> .


         ,    ..; %     . .. -  .   ?

----------


## !!

> ,       
> 
>   1000   -   ,   0,25 =1000 -


  !

  -   )
    !

      ?
 ,  ,       %  ,   ,   "",     /  .   - .
,   ,          2. ,   ?
 - ???

----------


## !!

-    .    ,    ,      (.)         ...      !     !

----------

> -    .    ,    ,      (.)         ...      !     !


 
        =   -  100,  1000 ,  500 -         -

----------

,  ,  . .    23.05.11,  08.06.11.        .  ,     (   )  01.06.11   6,5%.     .    ?    08.06,   ( )?  ,         6,5%,  ,  ,      ?

----------


## nash975

...    .   (,   %%        35% ) ,   .    ,  ?   2 .16  922    ,    .      ,   !

----------


## ludmilaa

!      , ..    .    , ..           .      .  ,                 .        ,             200 -300 ,            2000-3000 ,    . , ,    .      !

----------


## nash975

922     . :     12      (   ,       2010- 2011),            (  12 !): 29,4( -   )   31  30 ( ,  28)      -     .      ,  ..         , ,  ...    .      ,       (  ).    ,     .

----------


## ludmilaa

!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!

----------


## pupa

.          .

----------


## -==-

> .  .


     "" ,        .
     : "         ".   !
      ?
"        ,           "
      ,   ,      ,      ,     !!!

  :       ,    
 :

----------


## Lilya K

!       (,    ).          ?    .16  922            ..

----------

!     01.06.2011   ,   (    )   (   %   ).       ? !

----------

> !       (,    ).          ?    .16  922            ..


, !      922,

----------

> !     01.06.2011   ,   (    )   (   %   ).       ? !



       ( )

----------


## -==-

> 01.06.2011   ,


  ?

----------


## Lilya K

!  1        6,5 %.     2300 .      ( 2982 .)   1         ,    30 %.    . .   1,3   1,065?

----------

> !  1        6,5 %.     2300 .      ( 2982 .)   1         ,    30 %.    . .   1,3   1,065?


,      
     -   
.   1,065

----------

> ,    .     1 .    .      2).


, ,        ,    ?         1 .

----------


## .

.       2011   ,   1          .      .   ?      2011 .

----------

> , ,        ,    ?         1 .


   1 .   :  50 . -   , 50 .   -  .

----------


## -

.
 -    ,
     ,      1  9  ,
 ,       ,         "0" (         ). 
        ,   ,       .

----------


## BTG

> ,      1  9  .


, ,      . 




> ,       ,         "0" (         ). 
>         ,   ,       .


       ?

----------

(     ). 
           .
     " " .
      . :-)

----------


## gold_mary_cat

,     ,       (  50).        ,   ?

----------


## -

.      .        : "  "      -     ""   .

----------

/  01.10.2011 .  6,5%,      18  4 ?

----------


## -

> /  01.10.2011 .  6,5%,      18  4 ?


       24.12.2007  922  16          /     -        .       1  4 .

----------


## Lenchik09

,    01.01.2012    10%      40%.  1           .         ,    40%.   ?     ,     -   %  .

----------


## Elenishna

, ,     1   ,          2013      ,   2014      .     ?

----------

.

    . 
     . 
   ,  ,    .

   922     ,     . 
,   ?

   ,         , ..    ,  .

  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 922     ,     .


    !
  -   ,    !



> .


  -   "" ,     



> .
>    ,






> ,         , ..    ,  .







> ?


       ,        (    ,  ,      ,     , ....)     -   .
 -922        ,     . 
       -    . (      )

----------

922     :
"16.     (,  )  ,  ( ),         :"

,   2  - + -  .  ,   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   2  - + -  .  ,   .


     ?
    -    10     10. 

      2   (2+8),    (4+6) ,       -922     (4+8) ?
 -

----------


## VLDMR

> -


    .       . - ,     :Big Grin: 

    -  922         .



> (,  )  ,  ( ),         ,  ( ),    ()  ,     ,        ,  ( ),   **       ,  ( ),   **  .


"", ," "!
 (+) ,   (+)  -  .          -   ,       .

 ,      ,  -   ,                  .     .

      ,   ,        " - ",         922 .

----------


## VLDMR

,  916  11.11.2009        ,        .  
    ,   ,  .
    , 
https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=304941

----------

> ,  916  11.11.2009        ,        .  
>     ,   ,  .  [/url]


!  .

  :

1.   
-  .   ;     ,   
-        ,     ,           
-           ,               

2.    ,    , , 50% 
  .

3.       (, )  ,   
-       (+)   (+)

----------


## VLDMR

1 - 
3 - 

.2      .
-,        50% ,      .
 ,    ( 50%)     , 
 ,     (  ,    )    . ,   ,  100% . 
,  ,     ,     ,     ,     ()             (   )   (    )    ,     (    )    100% .    -      - .  .   ,       50%,     50%.         . 
,   , -     100% . 
  . 
...     16 922     - "__ ". 



     ,     .2 -  . 
   -    50%,   50% ,    ,          .     .    :Big Grin:

----------


## 2016

> 1 - 
> 3 - 
> 
> .2      .
> -,        50% ,      .
>  ,    ( 50%)     , 
>  ,     (  ,    )    . ,   ,  100% . 
> ,  ,     ,     ,     ,     ()             (   )   (    )    ,     (    )    100% .    -      - .  .   ,       50%,     50%.         . 
> ,   , -     100% . 
> ...


.     .

----------

,   922        ...

 16  922:
16.     (,  )  ,  ( ),         :

1)            , 
- ,               , 
  ,      ,  ( ),  , 
      ,  ( ),  ,   ,  ( ),  , 
      ;
:
 01.01.2020 - 15.01.2020
  01.01.2019-31.12.2019
  01.09.2019
   01.01.2019  31.08.2019   .
:
     2019  200 .,      100 .
     2019  300 .
 : 13,65 .  =  (200*(300/200)*8 +300*4 +100*12 ) / 29,3*12



2)               ,      , 
-   ,    ;
:
 10.01.2020 - 15.01.2020
  01.01.2019-31.12.2019
  01.01.2020
   .  
:
     2019  200 .,      100 .
   2020  300 .
 : 10,24 .  =  (200*12 +100*12 ) / 29,3*12
 : 15,36 . = 10,24 . * (300/200) 
:        ....


3)              , 
-         ,  ( ),      .
:
 01.03.2020 - 30.04.2020  
  01.03.2019-28.02.2020
  01.04.2020
     01.04.2020  30.04.2020; 
 01.03.2020  31.03.2020   .
:
   2019   2020  200 .,      100 .
   2020  300 .
     01.03.2020  31.03.2020:                                       10,24 .  =  (200*12 +100*12 ) / 29,3*12
        01.04.2020  30.04.2020 :    15,36 .  =  (200*12 +100*12 ) / 29,3*12 * (300/200)

----------


## Arhimed0

> : 10,24 . = (200*12 +100*12 ) / 29,3*12
>  : 15,36 . = 10,24 . * (300/200)
> :        ....


    !
    ,     ,     -   ?

----------

> !  ,   ,   ,  ,     -   ?


 .      16  922,  ,  .

 :

2)         ,      , 
-   ,    ;
:
 10.01.2020 - 15.01.2020
  01.01.2019-31.12.2019
  01.01.2020
   . 
:
     2019  200 .,      100 .
   2020  300 .
 : 10,24 . = (200*12 ) / (29,3*12 )+ (100*12 ) / (29,3*12 )
 : 13,65 . = (200*12 ) / (29,3*12 ) * (300/200) + (100*12 ) / (29,3*12)

----------


## Arhimed0

.   .
      .   .
 -    3 :   ,  .   .    .  .  (                    ,     ,       )

       ,     -    ....
          ,

----------

:        922  .    1000-        922 ,      -   .

----------

